# Esquema práctico de un ecualizador paramétrico



## nekkochan (Ago 11, 2010)

Muy buenas, la presentación primero, estupenda página esta. Soy un músico profesional y me gustaría intercalar entre mi instrumento y mi amplificador (un combo: previo+etapa amplificadora+altavoz). Estaría interesado en un equalizador paramétrico para regular mejor la señal, y como he sido aficionado a la creación de placas y circuitos electrónicos quisiera saber si aquí hay alguien que tenga algún Kit instalable con esquema tanto electrico como práctico (imprescindible el práctico, el otro no) para un equalizador paramétrico. 
Gracias de antemano y salu2.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 11, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...0-metros-distancia-41609%2F%23post343360#1038

¿Ya revisaste por ahí? ¿Por qué no te sirve ninguno de esos?

Saludos


----------



## nekkochan (Ago 12, 2010)

Bien amigo cacho por responder. He entrado en todos los post, pero como bien dije, solo soy un pésimo aficionado a la electrónica, he hecho algunos circuitos sencillos de preamplificación HI-Fi, y cosas muy sencillas que ya venían estandarizadas y además con el tipo de electrónica de hace bastantes años, que ya no es la misma. Algún que otro amplificador de coche para ensamblar y cosas mas bien sencillas. Todos esos post lo encuentro excesivamente técnicos y sinceramente me pierdo mucho tanto como en el lenguaje específico, como en muchas páginas que para colmo están en inglés; además me parece (o yo no se) que falta información para la creación de esos proyectos, por ejemplo:
http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Ecualizador-3-bandas.html
¿Capacidad de las resistencias? (un cuarto, un watio....)
Si lleva un operacional...y V simétrica¿supongo que es un equalizador activo?
¿siendo así....qué operacional utiliza?
¿El resto de Condensadores son cerámicos?¿al tántalo?(quizás esta delata lo aficionadisimo que soy pues solo veo un condensador no polarizado) 
¿es paramétrico? veo que el enunciado dice 3 bandas...necesito que sea paramétrico.

La verdad es que son muchos los post sobre este tema y muchos esquemas los planteados, pero todo a un nivel excesivo para mi.

Aquí hay otro interesante, interesantísimo, pero que además de estar en inglés, utiliza términos excesivamente técnicos: "opamps ", "shelving" además ¿cual es la tensión?.
http://www.sound.whsites.net/project28.htm
Realmente éste último es muy interesante, pero encuentro la información demasiado ténica y necesitaría algo de "luz" para embarcarme en su realización. Si hay alguien que me pueda guiar a través del proceso, pues daré luz verde al proyecto, si no, pues de todas formas, muchas gracias por vuestra pronta respuesta e interés.
Un saludo


----------



## Cacho (Ago 12, 2010)

Primero, no había visto la cantidad de mensajes tuya... Bienvenido al foro.

Sguiendo,


nekkochan dijo:


> ...he hecho algunos circuitos sencillos...y cosas muy sencillas que ya venían estandarizadas...Todos esos post lo encuentro excesivamente técnicos y sinceramente me pierdo mucho...


Aaaaaaaaaaaajá... Vamos complicados por ese lado, entonces.



nekkochan dijo:


> ...que falta información para la creación de esos proyectos, por ejemplo:
> http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Ecualizador-3-bandas.html
> ¿Capacidad de las resistencias? (un cuarto, un watio....)
> Si lleva un operacional...y V simétrica¿supongo que es un equalizador activo?
> ...


No falta información y el circuito ese es bastante malo. No te recomiendo armarlo.
Las consultas que hacías:
-Resistencias de 1/4W.
-La tensión no es simétrica, pero sí es activo.
-Usa un operacional cualquiera (un TL071 por ejemplo).
-Los condensadores son todos cerámicos o de poliester salvo los dos electrolíticos de 100uF y 33uF.
-No es paramétrico. Es de tres bandas, pero no paramétrico.


nekkochan dijo:


> Aquí hay otro interesante, interesantísimo, pero que además de estar en inglés, utiliza términos excesivamente técnicos: "opamps ", "shelving" además ¿cual es la tensión?.
> http://www.sound.whsites.net/project28.htm


Opamp = Operational Amplifier = Amplificador operacional 
Lo del "shelving" está ahí para indicar que la cosa será progresiva o reaccionará ante picos (peaking). _Shelve_ es _estante_, _shelving_ es poner las cosas en estantes, en escalones.
De la tensión, cualquiera que sea simétrica (esta vez sí) y entre +-6V y +-15V anda bien.
¿Operacionales? TL07X o cualqueir otro que te parezca.

Ese circuito es de Rod Elliott, y eso ya es garantía de que es bueno. Lo único es que, por ser del autor que es, no te va a quedar otra más que diseñar tu propio PCB o montarlo sobre una plaqueta universal, cableando todo.

Saludos


----------



## nekkochan (Ago 13, 2010)

Bien,gracias, seguimos avanzando.....¿siguientes preguntas?, pues bien, si me las quieres responder pues puede que me anime y me lanze al montaje:
Comentas que la tensión puede ser desde +-6 hasta +-15, ¿puede servir este esquema que da +- 12v ?:






Siguiente pregunta (y aquí se va a ver el escaso nivel que tengo):
Los operacionales llevan su polarización en el esquema, la cual entiendo que es su alimentación (V).




Lo que no me queda claro, es dónde debo aplicar la tensión de entrada según el esquema:




Es decir, no encuentro una posicion clara de donde se deben de aplicar las tensiones, ya que ni siquiera existe una línea común de negativos y positivos en la alimentación de los operacionales, si no que cada + y cada - de los operativos van a lineas distintas del circuito.
Si existe respuesta a mis preguntas, entiendo que quereis seguir ayudandome y seguiré preguntando las demás incógnitas que tengo.
Gracias y un saludo a vuestra comunidad.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 13, 2010)

nekkochan dijo:


> ¿puede servir este esquema que da +- 12v ?...


El esquema ese da +-15V (mirá los reguladores).
Si los reemplazás por 7812 y 7912 tenés una de +-12V. Ambas sirven para alimentar operacionales.


nekkochan dijo:


> Siguiente pregunta (y aquí se va a ver el escaso nivel que tengo):
> Los operacionales llevan su polarización en el esquema, la cual entiendo que es su alimentación (V).


(Ruido de chicharra)
Estás confundiendo las entradas con la alimentación. Lo que ves dibujado son las entradas de señal (con un + y un -) y la alimentación usualmente *no se dibuja*.
Simplemente hay dos pines por donde se alimentan los integrados y ahí es donde se conecta la tensión.


nekkochan dijo:


> Lo que no me queda claro, es dónde debo aplicar la tensión de entrada según el esquema...


La entrada de señal se hace por donde dice "Input", la alimentación va a cada operacional.
En los dobles (TL0X2, NE5532, RC4558, etc.) la alimentación va al pin 4 (-V) y al 8 (+V).

Saludos


----------



## nekkochan (Ago 15, 2010)

Bien, gracias, sigo avanzando, muchas gracias. Sí, tengo claro donde debo inyectar la señal de entrada y cual es la salida, quizas no me expliqué lo suficientemente bien y estaba hablando unica y exclusivamente de la tensión de alimentación. Para expresarme de una forma más gráfica, sólo quería saber dónde conectar las salidas de la fuente de alimentación al circuito, vamos algo así:




pero creo haber entendido que sólo tengo que crear una pista común de alimentación positiva para todos los operacionales y otra negativa también para todos los operacionales cuando llegue la hora de crear el PCB (Dios quiera que me atreva). 
Si lo he entendido bien, algo asípero en el PCB, evidentemente y con alimentación a todos los opamp)




Supongo que con trazar dos líneas en el PCB una positiva y otra negativa y conectar allí todas las patillas de los opamp. ¿Voy bien?
Gracias


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 15, 2010)

Si, vas bien. Hay un crossover en el foro que tiene operacionales cuadruples, está el esquemático y la PCB, te serviría estudiarlo para ver como diseñan PCB con Opamps.
Te pongo el link debajo :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/crossover-divisor-3-vias-7731/

Sds.


----------



## nekkochan (Ago 16, 2010)

Uff, gracias por todo amigos, pero me veo incapaz de crear el PCB, más que nada por la multitud de incógnitas que tengo. Para mi, es un proyecto demasiado ambicioso. Pensaba colgar mas dudas pero creo que obviaré el trabajo y confiaré que algún "técnico" cualificado y especializado (un alma buena) le dé por crear la circuitería y colgarla en esta estupenda página. De todas formas, he aprendido con vosotros a pasos agigantados por lo que doy las miles gracias a todos y seguiré registrado y pasándome por la página para ver vuestras novedades.
Gracias.


----------



## angelwind (Sep 23, 2010)

algo  más sobre este tema.
El circuito de Rod Elliot anda perfectamente, lo tengo funcionando desde hace meses y como todo buen ecualizador paramétrico que se precie es más difícil de usar que manejar un submarino.
Sin duda reemplazando los operacionales con algunos específicos para audio mejora la calidad de sonido (opa2134 por ej.), pero no se si vale la pena.


----------



## savage25rtr (Dic 25, 2010)

amigo nekkochan , no te desesperes, asi es esto, hay que tener calma, debarias de conseguirte un protoboard, armas tu circuito y ahi te das cuenta de como se arma el curcuito.


----------

